
Ask HN: How do I choose the right set of tools for web app development? - zazibar
I have an idea for a side project that is essentially a web app but I&#x27;m struggling to find the right tools for the job.<p>The number of frameworks&#x2F;libraries for web app development is quite overwhelming and it&#x27;s difficult to determine which one I should be using.<p>Should I go the &quot;pure&quot; route with React and its related libraries (Redux, etc.)? Should I use something that tries to provide everything out of the box like Ember or Vue? Ditch it all and just roll vanilla JS? I could go on but my point is that I honestly don&#x27;t know which of these is right.<p>For context the web app I want to build is essentially a chat app at the core. I already know what I&#x27;ll be building the backend with (Phoenix&#x2F;Elixir) but the frontend remains a mystery for now.<p>Any insight on the issue would be appreciated.
======
onion2k
At the beginning of a project building _something_ is far more important than
building _the right thing_. If you wait until you've figured out the perfect
framework to build with you'll have wasted a lot of time and you'll probably
find you're wrong anyway as you discover things along the journey to Version
1.0.

Just build something.

------
quaunaut
Just as a bit of knowledge: The current Phoenix channels implementation should
work alright with React, but you'll have to work it into what you're wanting
to do.

In a few months, an Ember addon should be available that provides Phoenix
support, built by Chris McCord himself!

